# French kitchen grenade



## greenbaggins (Jun 4, 2008)

What do you get when you throw a grenade into a French kitchen? Linoleum Blownapart.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2008)

Took me a few seconds, but I got it. when I read the title of the thread, I thought someone had found footage of this happening on youtube. How naieve I am .


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 4, 2008)

Get that one at the diner in Hague, didja?

That's OK, when I told it to my management team, they thought I got it from one of our senior citizens or from one of my grandkids. In fact, one of them said, "I hope that you got that "joke" from one of your grandsons . . . the 4 year old, specifically."


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 4, 2008)

I love it.

I have been trying to reason myself out of telling my best jokes too, but it's an irrational impulse.

1. (I made this one up: I'm very proud of it) What would Billy Ray Cyrus be if he were a dinosaur?
A. An achy-brachyosauraus.


2. first person: Knock knock
second person: who's there?
first person: Impatient Cow
second person: Impatien-
first person: moo


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 4, 2008)

That was cute


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 4, 2008)

@ Billy Ray!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you for that useful post Colleen. You are the only other person I know who can appreciate such fine humor.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2008)

Clever!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 4, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> thank you for that useful post Colleen. You are the only other person I know who can appreciate such fine humor.



<--- (shhhh, former highschool fan of the one hit wonder  )


----------

